# Deleted "suggestions" should = automatic thumbs down.



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

If I delete a show (every day) without watching it, Tivo should give it an automatic thumbs down. A step further, If I delete it (without watching it) 2 days, it should get 2 thumbs down, then by the third time I would hope tivo would stop recording it.

I hate having to play the unwanted shows for even a moment so that I can give them thumbs down. 

We are consistent with giving everything we see thumbs up or down and hope that eventually the suggestions will get better - that's why we don't turn off the feature -- how long does it take before tivo gets it right?

Pete


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

You don't actually have to play the show to give it a thumbs down. You can adjust thumbs from the detail screen in Now Playing. 

That said, I would hope that your proposed feature could be turned off.
Because I have my TiVo fairly well trained, and wouldn't want it adjusting my thumbs setting just because, for example, I decided that I didn't want to watch Modern Marvels (1 thumbs up) this week. So I deleted 10 episodes (it repeats a lot), hoping the TiVo would fill back up with something else. I don't dislike Modern Marvels, but I might delete the suggestions anyway.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I don't want any automatic thumbs down. There are shows I like it recording as Suggestions, but I've seen some of the episodes, so I just delete those when it gets recorded. On top of that, thumbs down tends to be strong poision - 2 or 3 down can contaminate many things via the actors, directors, genre, etc. One thumb down is all it takes for a program to never be recorded as a suggestion again. It isn't hard to just hit thumb down once before deleting the program, and that's that.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

TiVo actually already does do this. Deleting a show unwatched does already count against it in the same way a thumbs down does, though not nearly as strongly. Thumbs are just the user-initiated, user-visible part of the calculation, but there are also internal parts as well, and they tend to be more finely grained than the seven-step Thumbs scale.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

So how many times must I delete a show before tivo stops recording it? 
Pete


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> TiVo actually already does do this. Deleting a show unwatched does already count against it in the same way a thumbs down does, though not nearly as strongly.


I've heard this before but I've never seen any confirmation of this, and I haven't seen any evidence of this in my usage over 4 years - so if it happens it is very subtle.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

NewYorkLaw said:


> So how many times must I delete a show before tivo stops recording it?


Well, in four years of deleting many Suggestions unwatched - I haven't seen it stop yet.

So just hit the thumbs down once. That definitely stops a show from being recorded as a Suggestion.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

It's a small factor because you might be deleting it because you've already seen it, or you have it on DVD, or something. That's why Thumbs count a lot more, so use Thumbs if you want to say something definite.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Just simply give the show 3 thumbs down.

My tivo started off recording a lot of kids cartoons cause I had fam guy, simpsons and all those SP'ed. Gave about 10 shows 3 thumbs down and don't get any kids shows anymore


----------



## cnegrin (Jun 23, 2004)

not exactly what you want but pretty close. If you go to the suggestions menu and scroll through the upcoming suggestions you can select a show. then "thumbs down it" and it automatically removes it from your upcoming suggestions to be recorded.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Three thumbs down is potent medicine. Reserve that for the absolute worst stuff, or you'll find it skipping things that are only tangentially related. I only use three thumbs for things like infomercials and Faux News.


----------

